# Applying wax with a DA



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

I've never heard of anyone doing this but it seems many people do , is this really the case???


----------



## nath69uk (Dec 29, 2008)

The search function is your friend.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

nath69uk said:


> The search function is your friend.


not mine it isnt tried there first


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Yep its good thats how i apply always have


----------



## Mr Pickle (Feb 17, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing. 

Having used a DA polisher to remove paintwork blemishes would it then require a polish for protection purposes? And would you do this with a DA polisher?

For the record I have Meguiars #80 Glaze and #83 cleaner/polish and Meguiars Gold Class polish (my usual polish before I got my DA polisher)

Sorry to highjack the thread


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes i always polish with my DA or even apply a sealant as lsp but not hard wax


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Richf said:


> not mine it isnt tried there first


BS! :wave:


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> BS! :wave:


Helpful post


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Richf said:


> Helpful post


Help yourself and use the search button


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Life is too short to search for applying wax, wax da or applying wax with rotary, dual action anything else just get pages and pages of rubbish posts like yours


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

here's one from just last week......
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=204994


----------



## CoopersE91 (Oct 29, 2010)

I missed the thread you put up typer+ thanks for firing it up


----------

